# WANTED - Nuremberg - Translator English to German



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

WANTED - Nuremberg - Translator English to German

Can anyone help me with a translator?

Its a very basic task, and would suit Student or part time worker in particular.

Task is:
I am about to be made unemployed in Germany. I require a translator, English to German to come with me to the Unemployment office here in Nuremberg next to the Opernhaus Underground.

Will pay, of course due to the nature of imminent unemployment, I can not addord a professional translation service.

Message me if you know anyone with decent English and German.
Thanks
Gareth


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Under the rules of the forum, you can't actually advertise for someone to "work" for you like this. However, are you sure you really need a translator to accompany you to the Arbeitsamt? I actually have some experience with them (when I applied for unemployment in Germany) and they are (or were) fairly easy to deal with. It's not at all a "confrontational" meeting.

The one thing you want to do is to get in to see them ASAP, translator or no. Your benefits start based on when you met with them for the first time, so putting it off just means you're delaying your potential benefits. If you have problems at that first meeting, then you can see who is available to accompany you, but it's entirely possible that someone in the office may be able to help you in English.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> Under the rules of the forum, you can't actually advertise for someone to "work" for you like this. However, are you sure you really need a translator to accompany you to the Arbeitsamt? I actually have some experience with them (when I applied for unemployment in Germany) and they are (or were) fairly easy to deal with. It's not at all a "confrontational" meeting.
> 
> The one thing you want to do is to get in to see them ASAP, translator or no. Your benefits start based on when you met with them for the first time, so putting it off just means you're delaying your potential benefits. If you have problems at that first meeting, then you can see who is available to accompany you, but it's entirely possible that someone in the office may be able to help you in English.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev,

I was there this morning actually. 
The woman i met with was very 'Hostile'. She understood English, but was not able to speak English back to me.
She sent me away with a written letter telling me to return within 5 days with a Translator.
I had the same issue in the Registration office and the Tax office, but they decided to speak english with me after belittling me for a while. (Which is fine!).

In the Arbeitsamt I did of course ask if I could wait for an indefinite period until an English speaker was available, but the request was rejected.

Not quite sure what to do now. I dont know any german speakers as I work for an International company and we only speak English.

Br,
Gareth


----------

